# [IPConfig 3]pure-ftpd startet nicht



## z400 (25. März 2009)

Hallo.
Habe soeben meinen Server neu aufgesetzt. Und zwar nach dem bei
der Installation beiligenden Debian 4.0 HowTo.
Das hat auch alles reibunslos geklappt.
Lediglich der FTP-Server will nicht starten.

Die Logfiles geben nichts aussergewöhnliches her. Nach einem Aufruf von

/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql start

Bekomme ich als Ausgabe:

Starting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -A -b -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -B

Die Ausgabe von netstat -tap
lässt aber keinen FTP-Dämon erkennen.

Auch die Server-Statusübersicht in ISPConfig 3 sagt, das der FTP-Server nicht gestartet ist.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Ist das ein vserver?


----------



## z400 (25. März 2009)

Ja, bei Strato.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Wenn pureftpd nicht startet und es sich um einen vserver mit openvz oder virtuozzo handelt dann sind die capabilities im vserver setup falsch eingestellt. Das muss auf dem host server geändert werden. Ob aber Stato das macht weiß ich nicht. Die Befehle dazu sind:


```
VPSID=101
for CAP in CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE
do
  vzctl set $VPSID --capability ${CAP}:on --save
done
```
Alternativ kannst Du höchtens versuchen Dir selbst pureftpd zu kompilieren und dabei die capability Funktionen zu deaktivieren.


----------



## z400 (25. März 2009)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch ... 
Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt ... wenns mehr nicht ist ... 

Aber trotzden Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Hier findest Du das Ganze in ausführlicher:

http://forum.openvz.org/index.php?&t=msg&goto=4203


----------



## z400 (25. März 2009)

@Till.
 Danke, habe dort mal gelesen. Habe auch einen Trace erstellen können.
Allerdings erkenne ich da jetzt nicht, woran es hapern könnte.
Kennst Du dich damit aus, und könntest mir einen Tip geben?


```
execve("/usr/bin/touch", ["touch", "/tmp/file"], [/* 18 vars */]) = 0
uname({sys="Linux", node="h1234567.serverkompetenz.net", ...}) = 0
brk(0)                                  = 0x87ec000
access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f4c000
access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3
fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16683, ...}) = 0
mmap2(NULL, 16683, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f47000
close(3)                                = 0
access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
open("/lib/tls/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY)   = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`\35\0\000"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=26516, ...}) = 0
mmap2(NULL, 29264, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f3f000
mmap2(0xb7f45000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5) = 0xb7f45000
close(3)                                = 0
access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
open("/lib/tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240O\1"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1245488, ...}) = 0
mmap2(NULL, 1251484, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e0d000
mmap2(0xb7f35000, 28672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x128) = 0xb7f35000
mmap2(0xb7f3c000, 10396, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f3c000
close(3)                                = 0
access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
open("/lib/tls/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3
read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360G\0"..., 512) = 512
fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=85010, ...}) = 0
mmap2(NULL, 70104, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7dfb000
mmap2(0xb7e09000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xd) = 0xb7e09000
mmap2(0xb7e0b000, 4568, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e0b000
close(3)                                = 0
mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7dfa000
mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7df9000
mprotect(0xb7f35000, 20480, PROT_READ)  = 0
set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7df96c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0
munmap(0xb7f47000, 16683)               = 0
set_tid_address(0xb7df9708)             = 17435
rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0xb7dff450, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_SIGINFO, 0xb7e06660}, NULL, 8) = 0
rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0xb7dff3c0, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO, 0xb7e06660}, NULL, 8) = 0
rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0
getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0
uname({sys="Linux", node="h1234567.serverkompetenz.net", ...}) = 0
brk(0)                                  = 0x87ec000
brk(0x880d000)                          = 0x880d000
open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1209216, ...}) = 0
mmap2(NULL, 1209216, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7cd1000
close(3)                                = 0
close(0)                                = 0
open("/tmp/file", O_WRONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CREAT|O_NOCTTY|O_LARGEFILE, 0666) = 0
utimes("/proc/self/fd/0", NULL)         = 0
close(0)                                = 0
close(1)                                = 0
exit_group(0)                           = ?
```


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Damit kenne ich mich auch nicht aus. Ich würde an Deiner stelle einfach pureftpd neu kompilieren mit der option --without-capabilities


----------



## gansa28 (28. März 2009)

Hi, und ähm was heisst das jetzt bzw. wie genau?


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

das heißt dass Dein FTP Server nicht gestartet ist.


----------



## gansa28 (29. März 2009)

Hi, ja das der nicht gestartet ist war klar .

Nur wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen. Habe das system mehrfahr aufgesetzt und durchprobiert, lief alles ohne Probleme. Nun habe ich es auf einen VPS bei Hosteurope aufgesetzt. Lief genauso alles ohne Probleme. Nur leider lässt sich der FTP nicht starten. Es ist ein Lenny mit Aktuellsten updates und frisch aufgesetzt.

Vielen dank schonma.

MFG

gansa


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

Ist ein Problem mit nicht ausreichenden Rechten, Lösung siehe #4 in diesem thread.


----------



## forgist (31. März 2009)

Hi!

Für *Debian Etch* sollte das angehängte Paket alles Nötige mitbringen. Selbst kompiliert nach einer in diesem Thread schon verlinkten Anleitung, aber ich will euch das mal ersparen ;-).

Ich hoffe, dass das funktioniert.

Download hier:
http://uploaded.to/?id=2p6eo7

forgist


----------



## Falcon37 (31. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn pureftpd nicht startet und es sich um einen vserver mit openvz oder virtuozzo handelt dann sind die capabilities im vserver setup falsch eingestellt. Das muss auf dem host server geändert werden. Ob aber Stato das macht weiß ich nicht. Die Befehle dazu sind:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hab's versucht kam diese Meldung:


```
XX-XX-XXX-XX:~# /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -u 1000 -E -A -b -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -H -B
XX-XX-XXX-XX:~# VPSID=101
XX-XX-XXX-XX:~# for CAP in CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE CHOWN DAC_READ_SEARCH SETGID SETUID NET_BIND_SERVICE NET_ADMIN SYS_CHROOT SYS_NICE
> do
>   vzctl set $VPSID --capability ${CAP}:on --save
> done
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
-bash: vzctl: command not found
XX-XX-XXX-XX:~#
```
Bin aufm vServer von STRATO mit ISPConfig 3 debian lenny installiert nach diesem Howto.


----------



## forgist (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

Das kann soweit ich das verstanden habe allerhöchstens (!) der Serververwalter tun, also derjenige mit Zugriff auf die physische Maschine und das Confixx o.ä. das darauf läuft und die virtuellen Server verwaltet und eben auch beschränkt.

Versuche mal meine debs von oben zu installieren falls du unter Debian Etch bist.

forgist


----------



## Falcon37 (31. März 2009)

Zitat von forgist:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das kann soweit ich das verstanden habe allerhöchstens (!) der Serververwalter tun, also derjenige mit Zugriff auf die physische Maschine und das Confixx o.ä. das darauf läuft und die virtuellen Server verwaltet und eben auch beschränkt.
> 
> ...


ach so danke dir hab den thread etwas schnell durchgelesen.
bin _leider_ unter lenny dafür ist keine lösung bekannt oder?
oder kann ich nicht einfach einen anderen ftp dämon in ispconfig 3 einbinden? pure ftp ist sowieso nicht mein ding, mir ist alles außer das recht.


----------



## forgist (31. März 2009)

Hallo,

Es wird auch möglich sein, das unter Debian Lenny selbst zu kompilieren, die nötigen Hinweise gab es in diesem Thread .

forgist


----------



## Falcon37 (31. März 2009)

Ok. Kannst das auf rapidshare.com uppen? Bei uploaded läuft bei mir nix...
thx


----------



## z400 (2. Apr. 2009)

Hab oben aus dem Thread mal runtergeladen und bei Rapidshare geuppt.


http://rapidshare.com/files/216443176/proftpd_without_capabilities.zip


----------



## gansa28 (5. Apr. 2009)

Kann wer ne genaue Anleitung zum kompilieren geben?

Leider kann mein Serverprovider die Rechte nicht ändern.


----------



## z400 (6. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von forgist:


> Hi!
> 
> Für *Debian Etch* sollte das angehängte Paket alles Nötige mitbringen. Selbst kompiliert nach einer in diesem Thread schon verlinkten Anleitung, aber ich will euch das mal ersparen ;-).
> 
> ...


 
Vielen vielen Dank für die Pakete.
Nun läuft auch mein vServer mit ISPConfig3 einwandfrei. *freu*

@Till.
Könnt Ihr das Paket nicht in die Installation mit aufnehmen?
Dann wäre für die vServer-Benutzer das pure-ftpd-Problem aus der Welt...


----------



## gansa28 (6. Apr. 2009)

Ja das wäre wirklich prima da ich immer noch nicht die Lösung für das Problem hinbekommmen habe... leider .

Kann mein Vorposter mir das nicht zukommen lassen?

MFG

gansa28


----------



## z400 (6. Apr. 2009)

Ich hatte es eine Seite zuvor doch bei Rapidshare hochgeladen.
Guckst du hier: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9587&postcount=19

Allerdings sind die Pakete für *Etch*, nicht für Lenny. Ich weiss nicht
ob diese bei Lenny funktionieren.


----------



## forgist (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,


Schön, dass die Pakete so gut ankommen und euch weiterhelfen .

Dass sie unter Lenny laufen, würde ich schwer bezweifeln, die Libs sind doch deutlich anders, vermute ich mal.

Ich nutze die Pakete auch immer gerne wieder (schönes externes Backup ), wenn ich gerade wieder an meinem Mailproblem tüftele. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch den Schritt ja schon geschafft und kann mir da ein bisschen helfen .


forgist


----------

